# Steering wheel cover size?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazon






















​


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Look for the Gen 6 Camaro wheel info. Should be the same.

My Gen I has a suede cover from Menards, fits perfect. $8.00


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I have bought the Mewant cover for my 17 Cruze. You may have to look it up for 2015 volt as it is the same steering wheel. Search google for “mewant steering wheel cover 2017 Cruze” and amazon should have it as one of the top results. It’s kind of pricey at around $70, but it is quality. You stitch it yourself, however. It does come with everything you need though.


----------

